# Mbuna Fights



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

Feel free to post yours!


----------



## labcrazy (Jan 17, 2010)

:thumb: WOW great looking fish there..!! go yellow lab 8)


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

nice high quality video!


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome video! Your Elongatus and your Lab look amazing, and I love the Mortal Kombat background music, lol.


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks!

They are both pure breed from top quality parents. They know each other since 3cm long and now they are around 9-10cm. It's actually the first time when the lab challenges the elongatus. Even if he had support from the females, he lost this fights 

Elongatus reigns supreme, for now.


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

No one else has some videos of mbuna fights ?


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

C'mon, let's make this thread alive, like "rate the tank/fish above you".

Let's see those fights, I can't believe no one else has videoed mbuna fights.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

any more videos pomi?


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

I have one from June, but forgot about it. Here it is.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm dizzy from that first one - but both those fish are gorgeous!

I only have a quick vid of Hongi spawning before a Socolofi comes and interrupts. Not on youtube, though.


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

pomi said:


> I have one from June, but forgot about it. Here it is.


That's not even fair! :lol: He's not lip-locking, he's snout sucking...


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice tank, sweet videos, thanks for sharing! :thumb:


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

I walked in on one earlier this week:


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks like your RZ and... Kenyii?... are about to get a game misconduct for 3rd man in... That's a hockey reference, in case it goes over anyone's head :lol:


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah, the RZ was really being nosy/wanting in on it. My wife was tickled about that.

Kenyi wasn't real sure.. I think the socolofi was just egging them on.

Acei, as usual.. oblivious.


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

I was lucky a few days ago, when I surprised 2 of my 1 inch fry fighting over a small gap between 2 rocks.






They are both very nasty little buggers


----------



## Irish Johnny (Apr 2, 2011)

Awesome videos everyone! I enjoyed watching them.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

My Red Tops were going after-it last night...

This is the reason I started keeping Mbuna.... They have ATTITUDE.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... fXGRMxNoKw

Nice Vids everyone... :thumb:


----------



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)

http://m.youtube.com/?client=mv-google& ... Qbec7seOmk

If this video plays u'll definately find it interesting.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

I fixed it for you Husnain






 What a crazy mix of fish...


----------



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)

CICHLUDED said:


> I fixed it for you Husnain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx ! Cichluded.... yeah that was a crazy mix, actually i was very new to the hobby and i used to put all the fish in my 125g. Now these days only a pair of my GTs lives in this aquarium.


----------

